# Western Pleasure In Nylon



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I was just wondering if it is alright to show WP in a nylon headset and breast collar?


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

I wouldn't. 
To do well in a show, you must be as well turned out as the best of your competition. 
I would use the nicest leather tack I could find, and make sure it, the horse and I were all scrupulously clean.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No. Most places would not be able to disqualify you for it, but the majority of judges would frown upon it. The only time nylon is really okay is in gaming classes, like barrels and poles.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it will depend on the level of showing. I would rather see clean nylon than ratty leather. If it is truly suppose to be about the horse it really shouldn't matter, but I know it would at bigger shows


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks! Just checking, know someone who is going to show up at a WP in bright blue nylon, I really had no idea!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bright blue neon nylon bridle & breast collar? No, not even in lower levels.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Okaay, thank you, that's what I though


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

That would be a bit much


----------

